# New Wave NetConnect Acquires ElectriCbyte.com



## NilsX1337 (Jul 29, 2014)

New Wave NetConnect Acquires Electribyte.com

We’re excited to announce another addition to New Wave NetConnect LLC, the company behind market leader ChicagoVPS, has recently acquired the assets of Electribyte.com.

As part of our pre-purchase review it was decided that most efficient and effective way to improve the Electribyte customer experience was to wind down the existing Electribyte infrastructure and incentivize customer’s to switch to ChicagoVPS.

All current and past Electribyte customers are welcome to signup with ChicagoVPS using coupon code “EBWELCOME” for 70% off your first payment (monthly, quarterly, semi-annual or annual). Signup athttps://billing.chicagovps.net/cart.php

Electribyte’s existing services will remain for at least 10 days (Aug 8th) to provide for an easy transition for all customers.

We look forward to serving you soon!

Thank you for your time,

Chris Fabozzi Owner, New Wave NetConnect


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah I was all over this, but hadn't put it out there...

If you go the LEB reference site:

http://lowendbox.com/page/8/?s=buffalo&searchsubmit=Find

CubixCloud – $6.98/Month 768MB OpenVZ in Buffalo, New York




buffalo, CubixCLoud.Com, new york, openvz



August 18, 2012 @ 5:36 pm, by Chief

 

That was the SECOND Buffalo based offer.

 

 

The first was ChicagoVPS:



ChicagoVPS – $7/Month 2GB OpenVZ VPS in Buffalo NY and Chicago IL, USA



buffalo, chicago, chicagovps.net, illinois, mohawk, new york, openvz



June 27, 2012 @ 6:46 pm, by Chief

 

 

CubixCloud was Eric's original company.....

 

Someone tell Fabozzi to do a three-for-one announce and throw BlueVM out there.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

NilsX1337 said:


> Electribyte’s existing services will remain for at least 10 days (Aug 8th) to provide for an easy transition for all customers.


WHopping 10 days, even though same network, same owners, blah blah blah.  Hey customer support isn't his strong competency.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 29, 2014)

Not another 1...


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

Over on that other site:



> eric1212 Member
> 
> 
> 9:53PM
> ...







That's Eric Unger (owner of Electribyte) congrats'ing Fabozzi... bahaha yeah... better send in the spin controllers when thread runs off the rails.

See: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=129587



Eric1212 
Junior Guru Wannabe

Join Date: Sep 2011
Location: Ontario, Canada
Posts: 98

~ElectricByte Professional Minecraft Hosting | MySQL, FTP, Dedicated IP, and more!~
Same username on WHT, making offers for ElectriByte.... Same fellow....

Someone ping the WHT moderators and let them know to mothball that account as Fabozzi is banned bad actor on WHT.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

and the lolz continue...

Fabozzi wrote that press piece and 6x mentions of the company.. and the company name is WRONG.

Electribyte.com = WRONG
Electribyte = WRONG

Electricbyte.com = RIGHT!
Electricbyte = RIGHT!


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually didnt write it, I have people for that. Apperantly I have to watch over them more closely.

I am not Eric, so dont get the little fellow banned on WHT for no reason, hes a nice a kid.

Nice to still see you have that stick still stuck up there ;-) what happened to the Buick Regal? Hard times?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Apperantly I have to watch over them more closely.


_Apparently_ you should find someone more literate to watch over the people you have for that.

<3

Out of curiosity though - given that CVPS in general is banned, and not just you as an individual - why would a property now owned by CVPS not qualify for said ban?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jul 29, 2014)

Why would Eric get banned for something he is no long affiliated with?

I forgot I have to spell out everything for you folk over here.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, you still struggle with the _spelling_ aspect of that   But given how you never actually clarified if _acquiring the assets of_ included the workforce - don't blame others for your own ambiguity.

(To save you having to search for it yourself

*ambiguity *_(/ˌambiˈgyo͞o-itē/) noun_


_uncertainty or inexactness of meaning in language._


----------



## Amitz (Jul 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> I forgot I have to spell out everything for you folk over here.


You do not have to come here, you know.... Nobody will miss you.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Nice to still see you have that stick still stuck up there ;-) what happened to the Buick Regal? Hard times?


A Buick.... I guess I am an aging AARP working on soliciting me type....  I've never driven a Buick.

Speaking of sticks up asses:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=chris+fabozzi+lube


3rd result:
Customer Reviews Astroglide Personal Lubricant 2.5 oz ...
www.amazon.com/...Lubricant-2-5.../B00HDOTSE0?...2
Amazon.com
... your local sex shop instead. Published 25 days ago by Chris Fabozzi ... Astroglide is pretty much the best lube we've ever used. We've paid many times more ...

4th result:
Astroglide Personal Lubricant 2.5 oz (Quantity of 4)
www.amazon.com › ... › Safer Sex › Lubricants
Amazon.com
Amazon.com: Astroglide Personal Lubricant 2.5 oz (Quantity of 4): Health & Personal Care. ... Published 3 months ago by Chris Fabozzi · Great Stuff... enjoy!

Sorry to hear your Astro Glide leaks buddy.  Better get to 3rd announcement about acquisition before something else leaks.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> I actually didnt write it, I have people for that. Apperantly I have to watch over them more closely.


You have people?  Is that like a slavery sort of thing?  Are they indentured until they work off their past due server fees?

You can't watch over them because they aren't in your proximity to see them.   Only watching would be screensharing and making them install cameras you can peak on them, and oh yeah, proofing their work.  Fubar 101%  we got the company we acquired name wrong.   I love it.  #lowend

Pinders and Fiverrs.  You get what you pay for buddy. Definitely not paying for employees or competent consultants.  All those companies, all the people, hell you'd think you would have legit employees by now and some support ticketing that wasn't lolcats.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2014)

BAHAHAHAHA.  Yup, I'm calling him _[email protected]_ from now on.

Just as amusing: http://www.amazon.com/review/R33MIWCPPW5BFF/


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Why would Eric get banned for something he is no long affiliated with?
> 
> I forgot I have to spell out everything for you folk over here.


Oh look at that, the scumbag spammer who doesn't think the CAN-SPAM law applies to him shows his face.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jul 29, 2014)

@DomainBop, everything that comes out of your mouth is the complete opposite of the truth. Im pretty sure behind Brian, you are the dumbest individual on the planet.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

Here we are... Eric from Electricbyte.com... via WHT account...

Changed his username from EB-Eric to Eric1212 on January 17, 2014....

Are we sure this deal just was done  ?

See: https://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=401448

----------------------------------------------

Eric1212  Junior Guru Wannabe

Previous Usernames *Old Username* *Date Changed* *Changed by* EB-Eric 03:07, 17th Jan 2014 Eric1212


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 29, 2014)

> All those *companies*, all the people,


_[email protected]_ announced the acquisition of 2 small home based businesses today but neither one of them was a "company" (i.e. legal entity, registered corporation or LLC,etc ) which makes their acquisition about as newsworthy as what I had for breakfast...just thought I'd clear up that bit of confusion surrounding these acquisitions. 



> CubixCloud was Eric's original company.....


CubixCloud was sold about 4 months after that 2012 LEB offer was posted to OCOSA (Tulsa, Oklahoma based provider) and that was the end of its association with Buffalo...



> That's Eric Unger


He was calling himself Eric Andrews when he owned CubixCloud



> CVPS_Chris
> 
> Posted Today, 09:42 PM
> 
> ...


That's nice.  Now be a good little boy and unsubscribe me from your email mailing list (check your email for a copy of the complaint filed with the NY State Attorney General which I sent you this morning...the email to unsubscribe is the one on that) ).

Since you seem to be clueless about the requirements of the CAN-SPAM Act you can refer to this post to see which parts of the law your latest email blast violated 

PS Chris: a clown like you who graduated from one of the SUNY moron magnet schools should be the last person to call anyone dumb.  It has always annoyed me that my tax dollars help support that playground for wayward tards.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

And.. when I look at Eric's prior posts (Eric is the prior owner of ElectricByte):

06-04-14, 11:01 PM = https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1381904

"...I'm currently looking for part-time employment in the web hosting / design industry to expand my skills, gain experience, and earn some extra income. My rate and hours are quite flexible."

Then earlier - 05-03-14, 02:29 AM

https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1372109

"... I'm currently looking for part-time employment in the web hosting / design industry to expand my skills, gain experience, and earn some extra income. My rate and hours are quite flexible."

Yes, same post, different threads...

Then earlier - 12-13-13, 11:52 PM

https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1330933

"...

*Small Web Services Brand - taking offers - Quick sale*

I am writing on behalf of a brand in which I co-own. We have a well-known web services brand with ~150 clients in the database. We'd like to find a new owner to take care of things and ensure success within the business: even if you plan to re-brand or merge.

Most services are one-time, but we have a few dedicated server clients.

The business is profitable with Revenue close to $10,000 annually."

--- Eric had a tendency to speak of himself / ownership in strange third person ways....  confused me recently enough to shore up ownership fogginess in the past.

EVEN EARLIER:

*10-07-13, 08:09 PM*

[For Hire] Billing / Sales / L1-L2 Support - VPS, Shared, Minecraft, Dedicated

"... I'm currently looking for part-time employment in the web hosting industry."

EARLIER:

*08-25-13, 03:51 PM*

See: https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1297609

"... Our company just recently launched and currently has no paying customers. Clients are however included in the sale because we have many on in the WHMCS database -- more info when we chat. We’re simply looking to sell due to personal issues and demotivation within the management team -- this business isn't meant for us.

We're looking to either sell this as a turn-key business operation OR simply the brand with a *great two-word .com*"

*How does electric byte .com sound?*

Right before that sale, Eric was strong advertising ElectricByte on WHT and pushing his gaming panel and looking to hire people.

So.... appears like ElectricByte "buyout" was done a while back.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> Someone tell Fabozzi to do a three-for-one announce and throw BlueVM out there.


BlueVM just e-mailed out a big summer sale ad with yearly prices. Might not be too far out.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> BlueVM just e-mailed out a big summer sale ad with yearly prices. Might not be too far out.


That my friend screams of fundraising...  Fab is digging with two hands for gold right now.

Someone double stacked his coupon with an offer for $8 a year 2GB VPS.   Someone else picked up E3's for something stupid.   Even the oversell ratio can't fix this self wounding and amputation at the knees.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> BlueVM just e-mailed out a big summer sale ad with yearly prices. Might not be too far out.


You had to go curse their ineptness.

How many copies of the BlueVM email have you received so far tonight?

Four copies so far for some folks.  Getting Mandrill'd in the inbox by Fabozzi, ahem, BlueVM.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 30, 2014)

I got two copies on two different occasions (about 30 minute delay from the first to the second spam e-mail). I'll report this to Mandrill, that's what they use - right? I haven't checked it. Have not had any time and been ill since yesterday.
 

Ref:







*[edit]*

Forget that fancy font.



drmike said:


> You had to go curse their ineptness.
> 
> How many copies of the BlueVM email have you received so far tonight?
> 
> Four copies so far for some folks.  Getting Mandrill'd in the inbox by Fabozzi, ahem, BlueVM.



r some folks.  Getting Mandrill'd in the inbox by Fabozzi, ahem, BlueVM.


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> r some folks.  Getting Mandrill'd in the inbox by Fabozzi, ahem, BlueVM.


Yep they use Mandrill 

Guess I am going to have order the Fabozzi 4 pack lube special from Amazon.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 30, 2014)

Yawn.


----------



## nunim (Jul 30, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> I got two copies on two different occasions (about 30 minute delay from the first to the second spam e-mail). I'll report this to Mandrill, that's what they use - right? I haven't checked it. Have not had any time and been ill since yesterday.
> 
> Ref:
> 
> ...


Yup, they use Mandrill.  I got one of the "ChicagoVPS Summer Sale! Dedicated and VPS offers inside!" despite asking to be unsubscribed previously.  I went in changed my email address to one that doesn't exist as well as reported the mailing to Mandrill for SPAM as well as not being CAN-SPAM compliant, i.e. no unsubscribe link.

Isn't Mandrill only supposed to be used for transactional emails?


----------



## Eric1212 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

Chris is right -- we need to spell everything out here before things get twisted.  To clear things up:


The offers I made on WHT were long before Mr. Fabozzi and I had ever done business together - I was working with a friend at the time. Contacting WHT mods for a non-issue seems unreasonable, even if you're a frustrated customer. 
I've represented multiple companies on WHT - including the few I've sold there (and on other forums). I've sent a message to the WHT mods to ensure they understand my true identity, and that I don't OWN most of the companies, I was just representing them. I've also found some great part-time work thanks to WHT (Great resource)
"He was calling himself Eric Andrews when he owned CubixCloud" >> This is true. Both are in my family name - I decided it was best to use my primary birth name at ElectricByte, as I was planning to register it officially, but never got around to it.  

While Co-founder of CubixCloud, I never worked directly with ColoCrossing - but a provider who had colo with them. (see ancient LET thread for more info)
And thanks @CVPS_Chris for the kind words. Glad we met! 

Edit: sorry for replying to this forum so late. I've been busy offline.


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

So are you sure ChicagoVPS actually bought you and the year in which they bought you?

Cause CVPS is sitting in confession over the UGVPS stuff and serial lying confessed to.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes Brian, he is sure.


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Yes Brian, he is sure.


No Jon, you may be sure but...


----------



## MannDude (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

Forgive my stupidity.... Too many bumps to the head...  Let's write this one down for the public record too.

Chris Fabozzi claims he NEVER worked for ColoCrossing.  That Biloh just listed him with a "position" to inflate the headcount and perception of ColoCrossing.  Don't make me find it, it was said and I will 

So with that said, how would Fabozzi know I am Brian (a former ColoCrossing/Velocity employee) unless:

1. Fabozzi lied about his prior work / employment at CC...

or

2. Fabozzi, "Biloh's best friend", is actually Biloh posting here?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

Hahahah how does that make me an employee just because I know you?


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

Well if you didn't work at CC and are just a CC customer like the story has always been told...  Would make good sense.

Like I have no clue who works with your brother or your neighbor or whoever a step removed and still in proximity.  Likewise, you being familiar with who was working at your buddy Jon's company, not really normal thing to know.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

It was always stated that Ive been best friends with Jon for over 20 years. I worked out of the office, so yes of course I would know people that work there lol

All old news my friend, seems your losing your memory.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

That's because I am not Brian   I only play Brian online when I am not showing off my doctorate in mike'ology.


----------



## imperio (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> I am Brian (a former ColoCrossing/Velocity employee)


Care to expand this detail ?


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Hahahah how does that make me an employee just because I know you?


Maybe the same way you knew how many servers BuyVM had racked in Buffalo even though you're just a 'customer' of Colocrossing as well.



imperio said:


> ... I am Brian (a former ColoCrossing/Velocity employee) ....
> 
> Care to expand this detail ?


Yeppers. Brian is a long ago former employee of ColoCrossing / Velocity.  Believe the fellow might have rage quit when he had his fill there.   Him and another lad both were friends and story goes that they both left CC for greener pastures.

Unsure why they grind poor Brian up.  Brian himself doesn't understand the reasoning either.  Not that I know him, but like many people in this hosting drama, I've interacted with him along the way.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

@CVPS_Chris

And it has come to my attention that ElectricByte was owned by a legal age minor.

How does buying such a company work?  Did you get permission and signature from his mother?

I am beginning to think GreenValueHost's press releases and announcements are more newsworthy and legitimate than ChicagoVPS/parent company/ColoCrossing/parent company.

#BADABING


----------



## Eric1212 (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> @CVPS_Chris
> 
> And it has come to my attention that ElectricByte was owned by a legal age minor.


The business was never registered nor licensed in Canada so technically there was no "company" but instead: a website / brand, or whatever you'd like to call it.  Also, so long as you're 16, you can register a business in Ontario -- I just never got around to it, and our revenues were always under CAD$15,000 annually, so there was no rush. 

No need to create drama today, everyone and everything is okay.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

Eric1212 said:


> The business was never registered nor licensed in Canada so technically there was no "company" but instead: a website / brand, or whatever you'd like to call it.  Also, so long as you're 16, you can register a business in Ontario -- I just never got around to it, and our revenues were always under CAD$15,000 annually, so there was no rush.
> 
> No need to create drama today, everyone and everything is okay.



Just so you know, it isn't personal, just the CC crew swapping spit with you , and this happens.  I let a lot slide prior on this because big picture, no need to kick you for any reason and I'm not ANTI-Youth operators of such 'businesses' per se. Fine lines though and they started blurring a bit.

$15k a year or less and unincorporated / non registered = seems all fine to me   

So at maximum, cash funneling into ElectricByte a month was $1250.

Which is interesting big picture because $1250 a month is peanuts where you were selling pass through dedicated servers I do believe, and VPS and game stuff (I do believe).

Funny, last night, the overnight spam email that went out to folks from CVPS:

*ChicagoVPS Acquires Competitors & 46% Off Coupon*

1. You should be happy CVPS considered you a competitor.

2.  I am glad CVPS acquired a 46% Off Coupon.  Hopefully this leads to 46% customer decrease.

3.  I have not a clue about why CVPS, the "biggest VPS company" would be promoting the fact that they acquired a host with such small customer base and income.

I mean really, are things crumbling at CVPS and CC this much?


----------



## serverian (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> 2.  I am glad CVPS acquired a 46% Off Coupon.


LOL'd hard on this.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 8, 2014)

Whatta farking idiot...finally removed Jeremiah's name from the WHOIS but forgot to change the zip code

Registrant State/Province: New York
Registrant Postal Code: 14032

Admin State/Province: New York
Admin Postal Code: *67501*


 



www.*nwnx*.*net*/

Notice! This domain has been redirected. If you are the registrant of this domain, please contact [email protected]


----------

